# Ledtronics LED Bulbs...



## Guest (May 18, 2003)

Anyone bought any of these lights from Ledtronics? They are very expensive. Are they worth it? How about some feedback...
http://www.led.net/datasheets/auto_index/auto_index.htm


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

I have not used these, but they seam to be alot better than what
is on the market now, due to the way they have LEDs that at 90 deg and able to hit the reflector to fill the housing. Yes I would buy them...I may do that tonight...Much better than anything else out there....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Dang,
$24 for a white 194 LED. Mine were 12 for a pair, look very similar, however don't have the 90 degree reflection. 
There is some truthe the the unidirectional nature being better. It lights up more than what is directly in front of the led (a common problem).
Still, thats over $50 for two teeny bulbs.

Seth


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

Agreed... I have some on order at this time. I think these are very good, but really cost a fortune. Hey, what else is new... lol



Dwntyme said:


> *I have not used these, but they seam to be alot better than what
> is on the market now, due to the way they have LEDs that at 90 deg and able to hit the reflector to fill the housing. Yes I would buy them...I may do that tonight...Much better than anything else out there.... *


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2003)

Well, got them yesterday and they have a very good design. They incorporate LEDs that face the side and utilize the parabolic reflector in the light housing. I know of no other bulbs that have this... and it shows... the Ledtronics bulbs are much brighter than any competitors. Awesome, but very expensive...


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

so are those for turn signal lights, will they flash rapidly because they are led's????


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2003)

Yes.



azkicker0027 said:


> *so are those for turn signal lights, will they flash rapidly because they are led's???? *


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

change your flasher relay to a loud flasher and they will blink normally.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2003)

I kind of like the fast flashing... lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2003)

I had no such luck with this type of flasher... you see, there are basically two types of flashers. There are ones that have a built-in current sensing scheme to make the lights flash faster when it senses a current drop from a burned out bulb... and then there are the kind that don't have that sensing feature. The problem is that both kind require a minimum current to do any flasing at all. The LED turn system is very low on current and makes the one flasher cycle very fast... while the other type flasher won't flash at all. So I have designed my own to work with the LED setups. It's 100% solid state and has no relay. It has great symmetry (50% duty cycle) and will be very stable over temperature. I plan to try it out in the next few days.



Dwntyme said:


> *change your flasher relay to a loud flasher and they will blink normally. *


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

I have LEDs in my truck and have had them for 3 yrs, and I'm using an electronic loud flasher and they work perfect, No pun.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2003)

Well, tried one of those exact units and didn't work. I also tried the one I designed, and it works like a million bucks. It has the terminals built right onto the pc board on the back. You can see the layout at http://home.att.net/~briangriffey/FLASHER.jpg if you're interested. Maybe I'll sell a few...




Dwntyme said:


> *I have LEDs in my truck and have had them for 3 yrs, and I'm using an electronic loud flasher and they work perfect, No pun. *


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2003)

Those who had interest in this topic might want to check out http://home.att.net/~briangriffey/Index.html


----------

